# NC Sauger Limits



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WE, had a terrible day!
Out of the 3 of us, we caught one largemouth.
We started out on the WV wall,,, throwing spoons, cast masters jigs w white/ green curly tails tipped with fat heads,,, Nothing but snags,,, 
$20 worth!
A 'local' was standing next to me. He caught 5 dandy sauger by casting and jigging spoons, siver and gold. (Thanks for the lessons!)
So frustrating,,, we went down river to try the bank casting w 1/4oz jigs & green twisters.
NOTHING!! Even though we were doing exactly what the 10 or so other guys were doing.
They all had their limits,,, and some. 
I watched as everyone else cranked them in,,, I'd say 10 a 1/2 hour!

The locals from WV told me that there was NO LIMIT!!!?? So they walked away with 5 gallon buckets full,,, AND THEN THEY CAME BACK FOR MORE!!
And they said it was a slow day,,,"Too Sunny",,,"Water Too Warm",,, "The bite is just starting" Go figure.

WE,,, Had a 'Nice Day'.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh there certainly are limits unless they changed them this year and *I HIGHLY DOUBT THAT!! *The limits are 10 fish in the aggregate which means: 10 fish total, any combination,(walleye,sauger,saugeye) but you can only possess 2 walleye and they *MUST BE 18". *Now I fish down there alot and have never had the "locals" tell me that. Not saying they didn't say it, just don't get why they would??!! Should be there on Weds!
As for why you didn't catch fish and they did....NO ANSWER! Try to watch them and see if they are doing something different and/or try different retrieves, weights and colors or a combination of all of the above. Good luck and let us know how ya do!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Reminds me of my first trip down there many years ago. I pulled up to the lock wall and took my position......I started tossing jigs and minnows.....carefully retrieving them with the greatest finesse....

They kicked my butt! They were aggressively ripping homemade spoons that very closely resembled Hopkins Shorty's and Sonars. Since then they have become a mainstay in my arsenal and one of my favorites. They were doing their job this past weekend on Hybrids, Sauger and Drum.

Good luck!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Made my own spoons for there also, and at the RIGHT TIME, they work great!. But they have to have #12 open for that to be a factor! 9 out of 10 times, a jig and twister with or without (or naked!!!!) a crawler/minnow is the way to go!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Gottagofishn said:


> Reminds me of my first trip down there many years ago. I pulled up to the lock wall and took my position......I started tossing jigs and minnows.....carefully retrieving them with the greatest finesse....
> 
> They kicked my butt! They were aggressively ripping homemade spoons that very closely resembled Hopkins Shorty's and Sonars. Since then they have become a mainstay in my arsenal and one of my favorites. They were doing their job this past weekend on Hybrids, Sauger and Drum.
> 
> Good luck!


Ya, Ditto on the sonars. 
Two guys on the wall tossed sonars for hours,,, But Produced Nothing! 
Two others spent the day catching 2 skippies, 10" or so and used them for bait, hoping for some 10#+ walleyes,,, Nothing! 
We weren't the only ones that struck out,,,
They had a 'Nice Day' Too.

The bunch fishing on the bank,,, They Kicked Butt


----------



## bigraysr (May 23, 2004)

The way the laws read for west virginia, is in the lakes 8 fish in aggregate with 16in size limit.Rivers are 10 fish in aggra. with 20 inches for min size. Ohio has daily limit of 10 in aggra. with no min size


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

This is the link to the "Special Regulations" page of the www.wvdnr.gov page dealing with walleye and the Ohio River. Don't know if it'll work, if not, go to the above mentioned website.
http://www.wvdnr.gov/fishing/Regs10/RegsSpecialAreas.pdf
Clearly says 2 walleye that must be 18", the way it's been for several yrs and I believe that will last until the study is done...2012 or 13?!


----------

